
Ask HN: What is the difference between engineer and developer? - 0x54MUR41
In your opinion.
======
Communitivity
mtmail is correct, they are used interchangeably now, for the most part.
Still, there's a difference.

To me a developer is someone who creates software. They may design it, or be
implementing someone else's design.

An software engineer is someone who uses a repeatable process to design
software, possibly also implementing it, and who takes the necessary steps to
enable communicating details of the software to stakeholders (users,
management, customers, other teams, etc.).

For me, what differentiates a software engineer from a developer is enabling
communication and using process.

A good software engineer will be continually improving their processes, and
documenting them so other engineers can learn from their successes (and
mistakes) - which is another area where communication comes in.

The better the developer, the more they become a software engineer, in my
opinion.

------
mtmail
Like film vs movie whatever difference there was it's now used
interchangeable.

